# iCloud et synchronisation iPad vs Mac



## Cvero (10 Janvier 2012)

suis pas sûr d'être au bon endroit pour cette question mais je tente quand même.
Quelle est la différence entre l'Apple store et l'iTune store ?
Quand je télécharge une App sur l'Apple store, elle ne se synchronise pas sur mon iPad via Icloud alors que c'est le cas quand je télécharge une App sur l'iTunes store.
Merci de votre patience ...


----------

